# Just For FUn Stress test with red dot



## khalis (Nov 16, 2012)

*Focus on the Red Dot and  blue circle disappeared. *
*if you are under stress it will be difficult to lose the blue circle Because you can not focus*
*This is a practical demonstration of the word &#8216;focus&#8217;; when  you focus on a thing, the remaining thoughts and objects should  disappear. *


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 16, 2012)

You copy this from ferceberk or something?


----------



## khalis (Nov 16, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> You copy this from ferceberk or something?



maybe cos i didn't know the original source


----------

